# Short term Cover?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DW must be psycic (sp) as I was wondering who the guy who did the insurance for detailers was yesterday lol.

Is it possible to get a short term policy as I'd be looking at either 3 or 6 months cover?

Cheers

Alex :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What sort of insurance are you after?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

just pli and valeting cover, only going to be doing it for a few months until I emmigrate


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry mate, you can't get short period cover for those.

You'd need to take out an annual policy and cancel it when you no longer require it. Provided there have not been any claims, you should get a refund for the unused period, subject to the Insurers short period cancellation rates.

Be aware that some Motor Trade PLI policies are "minimum & deposit", which means there is no refund on cancellation.


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

*.*

Can you get short Van insurance lloyd

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Gary

Do you mind me asking why it will only be for a short period?

Are you planning on using it for business or just for pleasure use?

Do you have any other motor policies in force?


----------

